# Vic Maui Race



## skyellab (Aug 7, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone is following the Vic to Maui race going on right now. Does anyone have links to find out what is happening besides the VICMAUI.org site?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I have not been ollowing it, altho I know a fellow on a Waquiez "preditor?" A 35' very common rig from the mid 80's.

Marty


----------



## skyellab (Aug 7, 2006)

I have been watching the GPS followings and you get to see winds and barometric reading if you want. Quite interesting to see the strategies and for such a long race what you plan, mother nature changes. What was a given in the past like the trade winds, is going in the opposite direction than they want to go.

Strum is still going 11 plus knots. (( Maui on the 4th!))

One of the boats caught three eating crabs. How do you do that in blue water in a race? The fresh fish I can understand.

The strategy is EXCITING!!!!
Flagship Tracking Services


----------

